# Pagan police allowed to take off Halloween



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:jol:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...e-Halloween-and-summer-solstice-off-work.html


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm starting a religion with 365 gods. 

We only work on Feb 29th.

The rest of the days are holidays.

Anybody want to join?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

and yet we're not allowed to have easter sunday off. thank goodness i don't work anymore.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Don Givens said:


> I'm starting a religion with 365 gods.
> 
> We only work on Feb 29th.
> 
> ...


I'm in! What shall we call it?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Don Givens said:


> I'm starting a religion with 365 gods.


Don't they already have one of those? I think it's called Hinduism?

I tried to read a book on Hindu once and my head almost fell off. It's like trying to remember the complete family trees of all the characters in _The Silmarillion_.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Don't they already have one of those? I think it's called Hinduism?
> 
> I tried to read a book on Hindu once and my head almost fell off. It's like trying to remember the complete family trees of all the characters in _The Silmarillion_.


lol Krishna, Shiva, and Ganesh is all i can remember off the top of my head. And TECHNICALLY Hinduism has only one god, but many many aspects/consciousnesses of god. It's a pretty interesting religion.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

We'll call ourselves the 365 day Hauntventists


----------

